# Tim Barry...



## boysclubanthem (Feb 18, 2010)

Who loves him, and listens to him? Also what do you think about the new album? I think
its a lot better than Manchester. Also does anyone have the new dvd? If so you should rip it and upload it somewhere.


----------



## boysclubanthem (Feb 19, 2010)

i really dont know what you are getting at


----------



## pillowtron (Feb 20, 2010)

i quite enjoy his music, not the usual stuff i listen to but i really like him.


----------

